
Launch of social opinion platform – Whats next? - whuutdotcom
http://www.whuut.com
======
whuutdotcom
I developed an opinion based social network, www.whuut.com where you can
discuss links or write your own posts. The discussion system is divided into
positive, neutral and negative. And you can do everything anonymously.
Something I lacked on Facebook. Its not perfect (better done than perfect) ,
but perhaps what the next steps would be to gain traction. Thx

